# Orbea Orca frame with Chris King NoThreadset?



## pitracon (Aug 29, 2006)

Dear Oracle

I just need to ask you a question, eager young minds. I am thinking of replacing the FSA Orbit integrated headset that came with my Orbea Orca 2005 frame. Since we all agree that the best headset out there is glorious Chris King NoThreadset, could I fit one of those to my Orca and get rid of the sissy FSA headset? I am not sure whether the head tube and fork are supposed to be tight together with no lower bearing cup in between.

Many thanks for your illuminating comments.

P.S Orbea, la que nunca se estropea...


----------



## pitracon (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Guys, 

just for common knowledge I paste Chris King's answer to my query about fitting a CK Nothreaded headset to an Orbea Orca frame. By the way, very diligent customer service at Chris King.

_"We do not produce a replacement headset for use with integrated headtubes. You will not be able to install a standard NoThreadSet in an integrated headtube as the internal diameter of the integrated headtube will not allow a good seat for the cups. Orbea will be able to provide you with a list of compatible replacement headsets for your frame. Thank you for your interest in Chris King Precision Components and have a good day."_

Thanks for reading


----------

